# Outside Air Kit for Wood Stove Questions



## 79bombi

I am getting a new wood stove and want to install the outside air kit.  There is very little information out there regarding this install.  It appears since I will not be right against an outside wall that I need 4" pipe instead of 3" due to the length and a couple of elbows.  Am I okay if the first 3 feet are steel thru the wall and then plastic flexible from there?  Any thoughts?  I am getting a Harman TL300 and Harman doesn't actually seem to have a kit as an option.  Replacing Englander wood stove.


----------



## Erik

how long a total run are you talking?
I would think you'd be OK with 3" for only 2 elbows. The run shouldn't matter that much, unless you're going a LONG ways.
OTOH, plastic flex & a heat source makes me cringe.


----------



## muleman RIP

If you are not connecting onto the stove with it you will only need 3" plastic pipe to provide fresh air makeup. The biggest reason for bringing in fresh air is to allow the stove to have maximum natural draft and keep from pulling cold air in around doors and windows. I run Schedule 40 plastic for boilers all the time. As long as it comes into the room the stove is in you will be fine.


----------



## JEV

Make sure your point of entry for the air will not draw any fumes that could be offensive or dangerous. I heard of a person who installed an outside air kit for a WB stove, and used the carport area as a source of entry. Lots of nasty odors from outdoor equipment and fuel were pulled in, and he ended up relocating the point of entry another 20' away downwind.


----------



## 79bombi

Erik said:


> how long a total run are you talking?
> I would think you'd be OK with 3" for only 2 elbows. The run shouldn't matter that much, unless you're going a LONG ways.
> OTOH, plastic flex & a heat source makes me cringe.



I am planning on using steel piping of some sort to the first wall - about 3 feet from the stove - and then eventually on the other side of the wall either stick with steel or use dryer duct work.  Then I am using a 4" piece of pvc put in for air conditioning that we have not used.  It will be about 12 feet to the outside wall.  

This is a air "intake" to the stove not an exhaust.  There does not seem to be any standards for this install from woodstove manufacturers or any other association that I can find anywhere.


----------



## harvey

I have a englander NC13 and I used 3" flexable aluminum duct (spray painted black) to the wall and then PVC the rest of the way. 

Even with the stove cranking the flex pipe is ice cold.

Lot's of good info at hearth.com forum


----------

